# EMS abroad



## whiteoleander28 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all...just wondering if anyone's worked abroad with their U.S. EMT cert? I heard of a couple people who went abroad to Madrid to work with their U.S. cert...anyone done anything similar, and how they went about it?

thanks for any info


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 9, 2008)

There is plenty of contractor work for qualified applicants in the middle east having only a US certification. However, most countries require their own certification and / or licensure.

Check out www.international-ems.com/forum for lots more info.......................


----------



## medicdan (Nov 10, 2008)

I worked in Israel for several months this past year, and can give you some information if you are interested-- just send me a PM.


----------



## marineman (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe AKflightmedic is also over on earths largest beach right now. If you're talking about going to Germany or France or something like that I doubt your cert would work unless a company from here sent you over for a research project or something like that.


----------

